# Red Shorts??



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Why is it so hard to buy some decent red shorts!

Ideally I want some red Ecko shorts but despite sponsoring a UK fighter they are impossible to find and Ecko don't even ship to the UK!!!

Any suggestions???


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Sprawl sell some red shorts and they are always top quality.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Saw some nice Evolution Fightwear ones my mate got, very nice colour red too!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

A few red uns on there fella: http://www.made4fighters.co.uk/product_list.asp?cat1=2&cat2=45&cat3=&brand=&view=All


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

I want some pretty bright red ones!

I'm just a bit miffed that I can't get the ecko ones I want!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Red as an embarrassed red thing take a nap shorts? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SALE-Take-A-Nap-Red-Grappling-Shorts-34-36-UFC-MMA_W0QQitemZ330282780979QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Sporting_Goods_Martial_Arts_Clothing_LE?hash=item330282780979&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

SanshouMatt said:


> Red as an embarrassed red thing take a nap shorts? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SALE-Take-A-Nap-Red-Grappling-Shorts-34-36-UFC-MMA_W0QQitemZ330282780979QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Sporting_Goods_Martial_Arts_Clothing_LE?hash=item330282780979&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1301%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Not so keen on the cut!!


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, they are a little odd, a bit like running shorts. :?


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea I wanted the red Marc Ecko ones bisping was wearing, just only store I found wanted $50 + p&p and customs and excise..all adds up 

Sports World need to stop feeding the chav crew and start selling MMA Gear


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Hows about these Figure hugging delights


----------



## SteveD (Jan 18, 2009)

You should check out the INSPIRIT range man. Some real cool red ones. All the top jap fighters in pride used to wear these. Fancy the camo ones myself. Holding back for some blue though. Will probably have to go for the clinch gear in navy.


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Any idea where to get some from? A quick google search shows only girl ones!


----------

